#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Ξυλολέβητας ατμός πυρόλυσης με δοχείο αδρανείας 1.000λιτ.

## ΛΑΚΗΣ

ΓΕΙΑΣΑΣ. ΕΧΩ ΞΥΛΟΛΕΒΗΤΑ ΠΥΡΟΛΗΣΗΣ ATMOS ΜΕ ΔΟΧΕΙΟ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΙΑΣ 1000ΛΙΤ.ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΑ 110 ΤΕΤ. ΜΕΤ. ΙΣΟΓΕΙΟ. ΔΟΧΕΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΕΝΑ 50ΛΙΤ. ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ 80ΛΙΤ. Η ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΑΦΕΡ ΕΙΝΑΙ 75 ΜΕ 80 ΒΑΘΜΟΥΣ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΦΘΑΝΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 2,5 bar ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΣ ΑΝ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ

 Γεια σας. 

Εχω ξυλολεβητα πυρολησης atmos με δοχειο αδρανειας 1000λιτ.
Το σπιτι ειναι μονοκατοικια 110 τ.μ. ισογειο. 

Δοχειο διαστολης εχω κλειστο ενα 50λιτ. και ενα 80λιτ. 

Η θερμοκρασια στο μπαφερ ειναι 75 με 80 βαθμους η πιεση φθανει περιπου 2,5 bar.
Μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν η πιεση ειναι κανονικη.

Γεια σου Λάκη.
Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

